# Autoglym Powermax 3 Multiwash TFR



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

I have 25l of this stuff in the garage. Is it a good APC? What ratio shall I use it in my new 5l sprayer.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

You see that bit on the label that says hand pre spray that will be your ratios!


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

It's a very effective pre-wash. Just don't under dilute it.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

I use it too. I put 2oz in 32oz hand sprayer. So 2x the recommended ratio. Works great as prep wash on vehicles body.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

As a tfr I dilute 1 : 4 which has always done the job for me. I also carry a sprayer with dilution 1 : 7 which I sometimes use in doorshuts and the like (even on interiors sometimes).

A great product, can't go wrong with it.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Is it wax safe?


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

j3ggo said:


> Is it wax safe?


Diluted as per the instructions, yes


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Dilution 1 : 4 is stated for copolymer removal and so I would guess that at this level it will probably start to degrade wax. Reduce the concentration to be safe.


----------



## Mojito (Nov 25, 2008)

Does it have a nice smell?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes it has a slightly perfumed smell....not that has much to do with its cleaning ability


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Tastes nice as well! 

(Only kidding, please don't try supping with your sunday roast!)


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Is this stuff classed as an APC?


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

AG do an APC called CleanAll and they don't really class PM3 as an APC.

However, the stated uses of PM3 do kind of throw it into the realm of being an APC although I do not think it is as strong as CleanAll or AS G101 etc. Probably not as dilutable as well and so would probably not be the most economical form of APC (even though PM3 is priced very nicely from AG reps).


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

srod said:


> AG do an APC called CleanAll and they don't really class PM3 as an APC.
> 
> However, the stated uses of PM3 do kind of throw it into the realm of being an APC although I do not think it is as strong as CleanAll or AS G101 etc. Probably not as dilutable as well and so would probably not be the most economical form of APC (even though PM3 is priced very nicely from AG reps).


Which is best? PM3 or Clean All? What is the real use of PM3?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't mean to be rude but have a read of the label, as its all explained on there. :?


----------

